# The White Queen (Starz)



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

The first episode of this show (on 8/10) is showing an original air date of 6/16/13. That means this show will have the familiar problem of many UK/Canadian series, and season passes can't be set to record new episodes only.

[Insert boilerplate here about how nice it would be if TiVo and Tribune would fix this someday.]


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> [Insert boilerplate here about how nice it would be if TiVo and Tribune would fix this someday.]


This has become such an ongoing issue, it really needs addressing by TPTB.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

